

The Atlantic: The unexpected return of 'duck and cover' - mryall
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2011/01/the-unexpected-return-of-duck-and-cover/68776/

======
mryall
Some interesting advice on what to do in the event of a relatively small scale
nuclear explosion in your vicinity. Prior to reading this article, I wouldn't
have known about the (obviously sensible) approach of staying still to avoid
the risk of radioactive fallout.

